# Mantel Clock Plans



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Has anyone come across a set of Mantel Clock plans that are somewhat more advanced then what I'm fining on the internet. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The first thing we need to know is what style of clock you want to build.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

rmaxa said:


> Has anyone come across a set of Mantel Clock plans that are somewhat more advanced then what I'm fining on the internet. Any help would be appreciated.



Hi rmaxa

You may want to check out the links below, I do have a great one that's in the Fine Woodworking Hard Copy books but I can't post it because it's a Copy Right item.
But I'm sure you may find the books in a used book store or if you are lucky on eBay.

Mantel Clock Plans ▼

http://cgi.ebay.com/Plans-Build-2-A...oryZ3130QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fine-Woodworkin...goryZ280QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Note*** if you want the issue number just ask and I will dig it out and post it.

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I always suggest that members view the many excellent plans from ShopNotes and Woodsmith when searching for a project. You can find these at your favorite woodworking store or download single plans from www.plansnow.com 
You can also sign up for free plans from various woodworking magazines. The files attached were/are free downloads. Please support the designers by purchasing their plans for future projects.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rmaxa

Here's just one more ,it's not free BUT a great set of plans that are full size, I'm making this one now out of 7/16' AND 1/2" Walnut, you can also see the same one on the link below.

This link will give you step by step how to make it and where to get the walnut stock to make it with if you don't have it on hand.  (about $80.oo for the stock)
Plus a tip ot two on what not to do. 
http://www.woodshopdemos.com/gclk-1.htm
It's not a easy one to make and will take time to make it ,but it's one you will want to hand down I'm sure. 

Plans ▼,they also sell the clock parts but you can save a bit of money from klockit
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=plan-001&d=129&b=1

http://www.klockit.com/default.aspx?ksc=03O07&gclid=CLeGmaHd94kCFQGPWAod-00mVw
Plans from Klockit ▼
http://www.klockit.com/depts/MantelClockKits/dept-37.html

Bj


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

*Mantel Clock*

Thanks to everyone for your great suggestions. They are all every helpful.

BJ the clock you are building is it a full Grandfather's clock or is it something that sits on a mantel. I like the design very much. I can't tell from the picture, but it's exactly what I'm looking if it can be placed on the mantel. I have a great lumber yard in my areas that sells any type of wood I could want.
I would love to see some picture when you're done.
Thanks
Rolf :sold:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi RMaxa

Take a peek at the 1st link, it will show how big it is, it will sit on my fireplace mantel when I get it done, and I will post a snapshot or two when I get it done. 
http://www.woodshopdemos.com/gclk-1.htm
8th page on the show and tell ,you will see the front of the clock case.

Bj


----------



## ATLAS 2556 (Oct 29, 2006)

http://www.klockkit.com/..........All kinds . parts .plans , and kits good luck tommy


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

BJ, yes this is the clock I'll looking for. These are the plans I'm going to order.
Thanks
Rolf


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Rolf

Let me know what you think about the plans when you get them and also let me know how much the walnut will cost you in total .
Walnut is becoming like gold ,,,,,,,,hard to find and hard to keep 

Please post a snapshot or two when you get done with yours PLEASE.

Bj


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

BJ, I got the plans yesterday, there are nine very large individual pages. The only thing that is missing from all that paper is a material list, or a cut list. I don't know how much wood to buy or how to optimize my lumber. I wrote to Sommerfieldtools, and the answer was it does not come with a material list.
To add insult to injury the clock will not fix my mantel. I need to rethink this project.
rolf


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi RMaxa

see below, that's what neat about the clock plans you get the full size plans and a HOW TO web site to give you all the help you will need to make it   step by step that's hard to beat.  but you must read just a bit ( " I had calculated 11.0408 square feet" )

--------------
http://www.woodshopdemos.com/gclk-1.htm

From the web page ▼

"I have ordered from Steve Wall Lumber (http://www.walllumber.com) before so I was pretty sure that what I ordered would be great walnut, and it would be ready to use. They sell "UPS packs" in 5 square feet, so I figured, 3 packs* (15 square feet at $16.25 a pack) will cover my needs — I had calculated 11.0408 square feet. This will give me some room for error and will allow me some selection based on grain patterns."
-------------------
To make it fit your mantel just remove 1" to 1 1/2" from the plans or what every you need it to be.
NOTE****the cut list is a real hard because you are not using a 4' x 8' plywood.
Bj


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the help BJ, this helps me a great deal. When I get back into work tomorrow I'll print out all these helpful step by steps tips.
I need at least 2" to make it fit, but I'm thinking I should have more like 4" so it's not up against the ceiling. If I remove that amount from the plans will it effect the proportions and also the glass. I was thinking I could hang it on a wall, if my wife approves. What do you think.
Rolf


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi RMax

That would look neat, maybe a small shelf bracket to hold it, Norm just made one for a hall that's neat, you could scale it down to 4/4 walnut stock 
I will look for a link for it and if I find I will post it, it's neat as hell and good looking.
---------------
Wall Hung
http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct3.cgi?0611
besure to click on the video item so you can see how big this one is but it would look great in a down size.
-------------------
Bj


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

BJ, I saw the show (New Yankee Workshop), and I like the shelf. That was something I did not think about.

Thanks
Rolf


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

BJ, one more confusing point, she ordered 15 sq ft for for 11 that she needed, but she talks about ordering another 5 sq ft. So that makes it 20 sq ft in total, it was not clear why she needed to do that. It sounded like the quality of the wood was not the issue. The price of a square foot sounds Ok, I need to check with my local lumber company to make sure. 
Do you have some thoughts on the amount?
Rolf


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi RMaxa

She may have made some miss cuts or she didn't want to spline some of the stock to get it to the size she needed,it looks like she got 3" to 5" wide stock and some smaller and you know when you rip it down to size it you may not all that you need so a easy slpine or T & G job maybe needed to keep the scrap down to a min. 
I she see also she used some MDF stock and some walnut veneer to made it.


BJ


----------



## Grumpy Old Bill (Sep 1, 2006)

*Clock Plans*

Check out Klockit on their web site or their catalog. 

Grumpy


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Guess I missed this thread back then..... how is the clocks coming Bob and Rolf. I want to make a new mantle clock this summer as well. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

The one I'm working on is about 1/2 done and it got but on the back burner for now, if I get bored I will stop working on it and wait just a bit till I get charge up again .  

Bj 




challagan said:


> Guess I missed this thread back then..... how is the clocks coming Bob and Rolf. I want to make a new mantle clock this summer as well.
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob, I understand, that is why I do smallish projects, can't afford to get bored with it... not enough storage room. I can't be moving something all over the place to get it out of the way. Boxes I can put in my upper cabinets 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Projects:
I have about 8 or 9 or 10 going right now  , I built a room on one side of the garage (8ft x 24ft) just to store wood and projects, that's what I made it for but it now holds tons of stuff all the stuff you would put in a garage, I told the boss I could built it for about 1000.oo bucks but that turned out to be 3,000.oo bucks by the time I got it done and now I'm thinking of added on some more.  but the Boss said not way bud. 

Bj 



challagan said:


> Bob, I understand, that is why I do smallish projects, can't afford to get bored with it... not enough storage room. I can't be moving something all over the place to get it out of the way. Boxes I can put in my upper cabinets
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, I know how that is but wish I had that room! That' s bigger than my whole room. I want to buy another load of walnut and cherry to stock the bin up but afraid to ask the boss... right yet anyway 

Corey


----------



## Johann George (Dec 2, 2008)

Timesavers is a good source for clock movements and parts. I don't know whether they sell clock plans or not. They have a broader selection of movements and dials than any source I have found.

I usual make up my own plans as I go along. I start with a picture of a clock that I like and go from there. The key in building a clock is to start with the dial and the movement. The dimensions of clock are based totally on the dimensions of those two things.

Here's the link for Timesavers:

Timesavers | Welcome to Timesavers - Shop Online


----------



## bovi (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow thank you for sharing these, the Mantle clock is just what I have been looking for. If time allows I try to post a series of step by step progress notes


----------

